# verbe exprimant action pénible



## prinver

Bonjour ou bonsoir,

Je cherche un verbe qui exprime une action qu'on considère comme pénible, le pendant de " se faire ch....  à faire quelque chose " mais bien entendu en beaucoup moins trivial.
J'avais pensé à "se fatiguer à/ se faire suer à " mais y a-t-il quelque chose d'aussi "expressif" que l'expression triviale que je viens de mentionner ?
Par ex : si on me licencie, je devrais encore  .....à trouver un autre boulot.

Bonne soirée et merci d'avance


----------



## Yendred

Il existe le verbe _se coltiner_, par exemple :
_Je me suis coltiné tout le travail pénible = J'ai dû accomplir tout le travail pénible_
Sans être trivial, c'est du langage familier et expressif.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

je devrai encore me crever à / me taper de / me farcir de / me faire suer à trouver un autre boulot.


----------



## OLN

Si on me licencie, je devr*ai* à nouveau faire des pieds et des mains pour trouver un travail.
..., il va à nouveau falloir que je remue ciel et terre pour...
...,  il va à nouveau falloir que je me décarcasse pour...

Plus soutenu :
se démener pour + infinitif
s'évertuer, s'escrimer à + infinitif


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Plus soutenu :


Encore plus soutenu : se sortir les doigts du cul pour....


----------



## prinver

A Piotr Ivanovitch,

Merci de votre intervention, mais je me demande si se crever / se taper / se farcir peuvent être suivis d'un infinitif .
Par ex.  : Je me suis crevé à chercher / je me suis tapé de chercher / je me suis farci de chercher me semblent bizarre.
Et si je disais :  " Si on me licencie, je devrai encore me fatiguer à chercher un nouveau travail ?

Merci beaucoup et bonne soirée.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Oui, tous ces verbes et locutions se construisent avec un infinitif introduit par « à / de / pour... »


----------



## Reynald

Également : Je devrai m'échiner à trouver un nouveau travail.


----------



## prinver

Bonjour,

Un des internautes ( Piotr Ivanovitch, que je remercie au passage)   m'a proposé : je devrai encore me crever à / me taper de / me farcir de / me faire suer à trouver un autre boulot. 
Mais je me demande si "se taper, se farcir" peuvent être suivis d'un infinitif ( je me suis tapé de.... chercher un nouveau boulot ? ), à mon avis, cela sonne très mal, on s'attend plutôt à un nom ( je me suis tapé tout le travail etc..)

En vous remerciant d'avance de bien vouloir éclaircir cette question, je vous souhaite une bonne journée.


----------



## JClaudeK

prinver said:


> Mais je me demande si "se taper, se farcir" peuvent être suivis d'un infinitif ( je me suis tapé de.... chercher un nouveau boulot ? ), à mon avis, cela sonne très mal, on s'attend plutôt à un nom ( je me suis tapé tout le travail etc..)


Je suis tout à fait de ton avis.

Selon moi:
je me suis tapé / farci de.... chercher un nouveau boulot 
je me suis crevé / fait suer à .....


----------



## prinver

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas trouvé trace de " se crever à + infinitif " sur le net, ce qui ne signifie bien sûr pas que cela ne se dit pas...

je me suis crevé / fait suer à .....


----------



## Philippides

Bonjour,



prinver said:


> Je n'ai pas trouvé trace de " se crever à + infinitif " sur le net, ce qui ne signifie bien sûr pas que cela ne se dit pas...


C'est que vous ne vous êtes pas crevé à chercher !  
Voici quelques exemples : 
"crever à chercher" - Google Search,


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Toutes ces expressions sont licites, chacun y piochera sa préférée, aucune n'est à rejeter :

- je me suis tapé / farci *de* réparer cette bagnole  
- je me suis coltiné *de* le trimbaler partout 
- je me suis crevé / fait suer *à* chercher un nouveau boulot  
- je me suis échiné / esquinté *à* lui couper son bois 
- je me suis évertué *à* le convaincre de venir 
- je me suis décarcassé / démené *pour* lui trouver un costume  

Par ailleurs, on a aussi :
- je me suis tapé / coltiné / farci tout le boulot  
Les autres ne peuvent se construire avec un substantif COD : ils sont intransitifs.


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Oui, tous ces verbes et locutions se construisent avec un infinitif introduit par « à / de / pour... »





Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> - je me suis tapé / farci *de* réparer cette bagnole
> - je me suis coltiné *de* le trimbaler partout


 Je suis d'accord avec les autres : pour moi non plus, ces constructions avec _de_ ne sont pas possibles ; il faut une construction nominale :

_Je me suis tapé/farci/coltiné *de* réparer de cette bagnole._ 
_Je me suis tapé/farci/coltiné *la réparation* de cette bagnole._


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Si tu n'admets pas la construction avec de + infinitif pour « je me suis coltiné de le trimballer partout », quel substantif proposes-tu : trimballement ou trimballage ?
Rien ne me choque dans « je me suis tapé de réparer... » aussi l'utilisé-je volontiers.


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> quel substantif proposes-tu


Aucun. Je tournerais la phrase autrement, par exemple : _Je me le suis coltiné partout_.


----------



## Philippides

Bonjour, 
Je ne serais pas aussi radical que Me Capello et ne proscrirait pas absolument "je me suis tapé/coltiné de+substantif", mais je l’éviterais en général. 
Sans hésiter quand un substantif est possible je l'utilise (par exemple, "je me suis tapé la réparation..." et pas "je me suis tapé de réparer". 
Je pourrais sans problème imaginer une phrase comme "Un client est venu une semaine, et c'est moi qui me suis tapé/coltiné de le sortir au resto tous les soirs".


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Sans hésiter, quand un substantif est possible, je l'utilise (par exemple, "je me suis tapé la réparation..." et pas "je me suis tapé de réparer".


- je me suis tapé les réparations de sa voiture ;
- je me suis tapé de la faire réparer et, en plus, je me suis tapé de payer les réparations...


----------



## Stéphane89

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais entendu _"se taper"_ et _"se coltiner"_ suivi de _"de + infinitif"_ non plus. Pour "_se coltiner"_, cela ne me choquerait sans doute pas de l'entendre utilisé comme dans l'exemple de Philippides, même si je ne le dirais pas comme ça moi-même. En revanche, _"se taper de faire quelque chose"_ me laisse vraiment perplexe. 

Pour en revenir à l'exemple de départ, je crois que _"... *me décarcasser* / *me démener* pour trouver un autre boulot"_ sont les verbes que j'aurais utilisés spontanément.


----------



## Bezoard

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> - je me suis tapé de la faire réparer et, en plus, je me suis tapé de payer les réparations...


Cet usage ne me paraît pas choquant et il est possible que j'emploie aussi ce genre d'expressions. 
Sur la Toile :
-Un script en tant que tel ne fait rien du tout, si il n'y a pas quelqu'un qui _s'est tapé de faire_ un certain nombre de programmes ...
-et bien sûr, Richard Addison, qui _s'est tapé de faire_ un tout cohésif de tous ces genres musicaux étranges
-je me _suis tapé de faire_ le résumé avec un lien de toutes
Il est exact que ça ne semble pas très courant, mais la construction me semble parfaitement logique et acceptable.


----------

